#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  [Vraag] Home Studio Bouwen

## RifatSahinMusic

Beste heren/dames,

Zoals de TS het al aangeeft, ben ik van plan een home-studio te bouwen. Ik zal zo gedetailleerd mogelijk aangeven waar ik over beschik qua hardware/software en ruimte. Ik weet niet of het is toegestaan om links te delen. Mocht dat nou zo zijn, zal ik meteen de links verwijderen.

Muziek dat ik zal maken is zelf ingespeeld live muziek en dan zang. ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8cFfkyk7vA ) dit idee een beetje. 

Ruimte : 

Slaapkamer 2 meter breed x 2,6 meter lang x 2,5  meter hoog. 
Meubel bureau : https://www.ikea.com/nl/nl/catalog/products/70214192/

Hardware : 

- Korg Pa4X professional Arranger keyboard. https://static.keymusic.com/products...oriental-2.jpg
- PC en een Macbook Pro 2017 model.
- Mijn pc beschikt over de componenten (Hardware) die goed genoeg zijn voor de komende 10 jaar. 
- Geluidskaart is de Roland CakeWalk UA25EX. https://www.roland.com/global/products/ua-25ex/
- Monitor is 2x KRK VXT 8. https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon....VO_img1_lg.jpg

Software : 

- Acid Studio 10

Wat ik denk nodig te hebben : 

- Studio microfoon
- Microfoon statief
- Popfilter of een scherm achter de mic
- Isolatie foam (of hoe dat wordt genoemd)
- Cubase 9.5 (Element / Artist of Pro) voor en nadelen worden gewaardeerd
- Midi keyboard liefst 61 keys

Budget wat ik maximaal kwijt wil is +/- € 3000,- incl btw

Waar moet ik op letten? Wat zijn de do's en don'ts? 
Wellicht dat jullie mij kunnen informeren wat jullie denken dat ik nodig heb. Ik zou dat enorm waarderen.

Alvast bedankt voor de moeite om mijn post te lezen  :Smile:

----------


## RifatSahinMusic

Niemand? Oke.

----------


## rdreiers

Houd er rekening mee dat het a) Vakantie tijd is b) Snoeiheet dus zwembad krijgt prio boven computer c) Het belachelijk druk met producties is.

Micro met statief en diffuser kun je eens kijken bij rode, se electronics of aston micro's. Deze hebben betaalbare items.

Je korg heeft toch midi? Software is smaak, logic voor de mac hoor ik veel goede geluiden van de laatste tijd.

Acousitiek is een verhaal apart, denk dat je het beste eens met een deskundige op dat gebied naar de ruimte kunt kijken.

Richard

----------


## RifatSahinMusic

> Houd er rekening mee dat het a) Vakantie tijd is b) Snoeiheet dus zwembad krijgt prio boven computer c) Het belachelijk druk met producties is.
> 
> Micro met statief en diffuser kun je eens kijken bij rode, se electronics of aston micro's. Deze hebben betaalbare items.
> 
> Je korg heeft toch midi? Software is smaak, logic voor de mac hoor ik veel goede geluiden van de laatste tijd.
> 
> Acousitiek is een verhaal apart, denk dat je het beste eens met een deskundige op dat gebied naar de ruimte kunt kijken.
> 
> Richard



Beste Richard,

Dat zijn idd aspecten om rekening mee te houden. Echter als je ziet dat je topic meer dan 300 keer bekeken is, ga je er wel van uit dat er wat meer reactie's zouden zijn. Maar dat ligt dan aan mij haha. Ik zal geduldig wachten. Intussen heb ik wat meer info en wat vragen. 






Nu heb ik tussen de hoogte van mijn mijn bureau en raamkozijn een ruimte +/- 25cm. Ik was sowieso van plan om daar wat absorbers te plaatsen achter mijn monitorspeakers.
Vervolgens zou ik de "spiegel"methode gebruiken voor de absorbers aan de muur. Echter is mijn vraag als volgt.
Is per kant 1x 50x50cm dan voldoende of moet ik gaan voor dit idee netals achter de bureaustoel.


Is het trouwens een goed idee om de deur mee te isoleren?

----------

